# First ever slingshot



## BeefTenderloin (Aug 16, 2014)

Hey! Brand new to the forums. Thought this would be a good place to post the first slingshot I've ever made so here goes.

The slingshot is roughly based off Joerg Sprave's "Rambone" design although it's not an identical replica because this is the first time I've ever done woodworking like this.

I started out with a plank of unknown wood, which I suspect is some hardwood; perhaps a slow-grown oak.

I cut off a chunk that I would then carve the slingshot from.

Most of the work was done with a saw of which I do not know the correct name - it was a large, blunt saw. Not a thin one with a frame, but a big saw. The rest was done using a wood rasp, and finally 120 grit sandpaper for sanding.

Sadly, I took only one photo during the build process which was this. I had just finished the slingshot in one dimension.l










Then another after detailing the handle.










Finally, however, the slingshot is finally complete and has been given a few coats of Danish Oil to seal it.





































Overall, I'm happy with how the slingshot has turned out. The wood has a really nice light brown colour and good contrast in the grain; something i didn't expect when I picked up the rotten old plank with a couple of nails in it. The slingshot is comfortable in the hand and shoots great. Once again, I love the patterning produced by the many lines in the wood.

If anyone could identify the wood for me that'd be great, but my personal guess is oak.


----------



## TLG_Catapults (May 5, 2014)

Your craftsmanship is outstanding , I love the way that slingshot looks , but that is slow grown oak neither is it hardwood . That's pine . I hate to be the one to break it to you but that's not safe at all ! Order some multiplex off simple-shot.com


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

Nice first shooter


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Be carful with that design in a single board cut. Looks good otherwise  welcome to the forum.


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## Drew_Bilbrey (Dec 6, 2013)

Good looking first! Do be careful with the way the grain is oriented. Board cuts are tricky. My first was a board cut and broke minutes after I banded it.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

I agree that you did a fine job in crafting a great looking slingshot.

As I do often, I advise you to stick with a good grade of plywood until you know enough about wood to select hardwood and design that is strong enough to withstand the forces. Simple boardcuts are nice, but can be dangerous.


----------



## BeefTenderloin (Aug 16, 2014)

Been test shooting it on some old targets I kept from a .22 range. Seems to be shooting fine and no noticeable structural weakness are appearing.


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

If anything goes wrong (as it might), I think structural weaknesses might not show up gradually. What might happen is a sudden cracking, probably when under the stress of full draw. That could result in frame failure (splitting) on the spot and a broken piece of fork being sent back into your face by the pull of the band. This isn't guaranteed or definite, but the possibility is something to be aware of. At the very least, you should never shoot that one without quality eye protection (proper "safety glasses").

If you started out with a well-seasoned, really fat hardwood fork and did the same quality shaping and sculpting job that you did on this one, you'd be a lot safer. Be careful and good luck with it.


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

What you have my friend is soft wood pine, fir. It may be hard to work probably because of age but it is weak. You did a good job but I would suggest using it as a template and like Henry says get a good grade of plywood. Glue two or three
pieces of it together and cut out another one. If you have a fork hit it will come apart and could be dangerous.
Roger


----------



## MagicTorch100 (Jun 4, 2013)

Hi there, good first attempt, you'll be making tons more in no time.

To mirror Wingshooter, it's not Oak, it looks like pitch pine which is brittle across the dark growth rings. Be safe when your shooting it


----------



## BeefTenderloin (Aug 16, 2014)

If it helps any, the wood was quite scented when worked, and on the left fork there is a spot full of resin.


----------



## BeefTenderloin (Aug 16, 2014)

Well, looks like your concerns about how strong the slingshot was were justified.

I had been target shooting it with a friend (with some mild success) when I let a shot fly...

...and the fork arm went with it.

Fortunately, the band also sheared at the pouch and so the whole section flew forward and not backwards toward me.

Lessons learned - about to build one with some 13 ply Birch plywood.

Now for the post-mortem:


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Glad to hear no one was hurt.

As the others said, You did a great job with the cutting and shaping on this slingshot, but this particular style of design is very sketchy when made with any single solid piece of wood. Some high quality ply is the absolute minimum I would suggest on a design like this. The way the forks turn outward horizontally(even back on itself a bit) just takes all the strength away from what could have been offered by the grain. Just look where it broke.

I am also glad to hear that you are not discouraged! Live and learn. Just do so carefully, and with eye protection.


----------



## BeefTenderloin (Aug 16, 2014)

While I am tempted to make a new Rambone style slingshot, I want to explore other options.

I was originally under the impression the Rambone style was the be-all and end-all of slingshots, offering power and accuracy; however I have stumbled across many designs that look nothing like the rambone.

I intend to make an accurate slingshot that can handle a pair of powerful flatbands for target shooting and small game hunting.

Does anyone have any recommendations? I'll do a build-along of the whole process this time.

For reference, I have 18mm 13ply Birch plywood to work with (not going to risk using this wood again).


----------

